

Nuzzel, a hot news app whose secret sauce is that it has no secret sauce - technologizer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3036995/the-news-according-to-nuzzel

======
justinsb
I've joked about doing this for a long time: the Internet, just without all
those annoying people that disagree with you. So on HN, you would only see
comments from people that had similar opinions, stories would be ranked based
on those people's votes, and comments from people you (or your clique) have
downvoted in the past would be hidden entirely. And this would apply to the
entire Internet: comments, news articles, search results... everything.

I was only joking though, because a world where people are not exposed to
differing opinions is a pretty horrible place. But this is what we're heading
towards; a proliferation of cable news channels serving increasingly small
niches, personalized search results, content filtered through twitter and
facebook friends.

All that said, I'll probably still try it out!

~~~
jabrams
You can actually use Nuzzel to look at other people's feeds too. So it's
probably a great solution for the "filter bubble"...

